# Push and pull Tivo Desktop not working



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

TIVO won't help with this problem. I can't link my account so I can't push from my PC or pull from my PC. They say it is my PC which I understand most likely a config problem somewhere. 

I was able to get tivo desktop running on my HTPC but not the ideal location for me.

OS - Windows 7
Tivo's are Series 3, Premier xl 4 and Romiao.

Latest tivo desktop installed and patched with the latest patch. 

Errors from the desktop troubleshooter.

TiVo DVRs on your Network

Test execution failed: "Read NPL from DVR"
Error reason: can't parse XML
Error details: IXMLDOMDocument::selectSingleNode("//TiVoContainer") return NULL

Test execution failed: "Read NPL from DVR"
Error reason: can't parse XML
Error details: IXMLDOMDocument::selectSingleNode("//TiVoContainer") return NULL

Test execution failed: "Read NPL from DVR"
Error reason: can't parse XML
Error details: IXMLDOMDocument::selectSingleNode("//TiVoContainer") return NULL

The DVR's Media Access Key does not match the key in TiVo Desktop for the following DVRs:

Kitchen 7582xxxxxxx
Master Bedroom 6480xxxxx
Basement 8480xxxxxxx

You will not be able to transfer recordings from these DVRs

Test execution failed: "Find DVRs that do not have transfer permissions set"
Error reason: can't parse XML
Error details: IXMLDOMDocument::selectSingleNode("//TiVoServer") return NULL

Test execution failed: "Find DVRs that do not have transfer permissions set"
Error reason: can't parse XML
Error details: IXMLDOMDocument::selectSingleNode("//TiVoServer") return NULL

Test execution failed: "Find DVRs that do not have transfer permissions set"
Error reason: can't parse XML
Error details: IXMLDOMDocument::selectSingleNode("//TiVoServer") return NULL


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You need to have your Media Access Key entered into Tivo Desktop or any other programs that does Tivo transfers.


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

The MAK key is entered.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Does each Tivo show the MAK?


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, MAK is fine. I have TiVo Desktop running on my HTPC now with no problems. The problem is in the XML error messages.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

billys9319 said:


> Yes, MAK is fine. I have TiVo Desktop running on my HTPC now with no problems. The problem is in the XML error messages.


When you go to TiVo.com and log into your account there, can you go to the DVR preferences page?

Are "Video Sharing" and "Enable Video Downloads" checked for each unit?


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, Tivo Desktop is working on another PC in the house.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

billys9319 said:


> Yes, Tivo Desktop is working on another PC in the house.


Download this

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TivoDesktopCleaner.zip

Uninstall Desktop from the offending PC.

You can rename the "My TiVo Recordings" folder to protect the contents.

After uninstallation, run the cleaner utility you get when you unzip the above file.

Yes it'll say it's for an older version, but I've successfully run it on an XP uninstallation that wasn't fully uninstalling.

Reboot the PC, reinstall Desktop

http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.2.exe

http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

3 is just 2 with support added for the latest DirecTiVo.


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have done this about 10 times but did it again with the files you linked. I installed 2.8.2 since I have not tried that one and still go the same errors. I have attached the desktop log and troubleshooter log. Both mention errors with XML?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

billys9319 said:


> I have done this about 10 times but did it again with the files you linked. I installed 2.8.2 since I have not tried that one and still go the same errors. I have attached the desktop log and troubleshooter log. Both mention errors with XML?


I don't even know what tivo troubleshooter is (but would like to learn), but I notice it says you have Plus enabled.

Maybe try it without that first.

Otherwise all I got is what MS would tell you--

Re-install Windows.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Make sure your MAK was entered correctly, double check it by re-entering it again. Also make sure there are no spaces before, after or anywhere in between.


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks, I have entered about 10 times at least.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Thanks for Eliminating the MAK as a possible cause.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

You mentioned that Desktop was running on another computer in the house. You can only link one computer at a time to your account, so try shutting down the other computer and relinking the Windows 7 PC.

If that doesn't work, the only other thing I can think of based on your logs is that the XML layer on your computer is corrupted.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> You mentioned that Desktop was running on another computer in the house. You can only link one computer at a time to your account, so try shutting down the other computer and relinking the Windows 7 PC.
> 
> If that doesn't work, the only other thing I can think of based on your logs is that the XML layer on your computer is corrupted.


Is this linking a computer to the account a Desktop Plus thing?

'Cause I've got 4 PCs running regular Desktop on the network and they can all see all 10 TiVos and vice versa.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

unitron said:


> Is this linking a computer to the account a Desktop Plus thing?
> 
> 'Cause I've got 4 PCs running regular Desktop on the network and they can all see all 10 TiVos and vice versa.


Yeah, it's used to push recordings from Desktop to the TiVo through the mind servers. It's fairly useless since they broke the ability to push .TiVo files.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> You mentioned that Desktop was running on another computer in the house. You can only link one computer at a time to your account, so try shutting down the other computer and relinking the Windows 7 PC.


I've got 4 PC's with TiVo Desktop installed that can transfer files to and from the 3 TiVo's in our house (2 S3 OLED's and 1 HD). I'm curious about what the linking that you are referring to is as well?

Scott


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

File -> Link to my TiVo account. It ties Desktop into the mind servers so that you can push files to the TiVo from your PC.

Pulling files from the TiVo to your PC or from the PC using the menus on the TiVo don't need it, since all traffic goes over the LAN.


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

ggieseke said:


> You mentioned that Desktop was running on another computer in the house. You can only link one computer at a time to your account, so try shutting down the other computer and relinking the Windows 7 PC.
> 
> If that doesn't work, the only other thing I can think of based on your logs is that the XML layer on your computer is corrupted.


I tried this also. I think there is a problem with XML on my machine also but not sure where to look.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> File -> Link to my TiVo account. It ties Desktop into the mind servers so that you can push files to the TiVo from your PC.
> 
> Pulling files from the TiVo to your PC or from the PC using the menus on the TiVo don't need it, since all traffic goes over the LAN.


Thanks!

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> Yeah, it's used to push recordings from Desktop to the TiVo through the mind servers. It's fairly useless since they broke the ability to push .TiVo files.


So is that a "yes, it's strictly a Plus thing"?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

unitron said:


> So is that a "yes, it's strictly a Plus thing"?


AFAIK


----------

